# Trying this GOLO diet. WARNING Increases your blood pressure to the point of hospitalization.



## Bypass (Sep 15, 2020)

We'll see how it works out. Anyone else on it?

Currently at 6'2" 305 and my Doc She yelled at me last time I was in her office. Eeeek!!!


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 15, 2020)

First of all you thicc and I like that.

Forthe class (certainly not me because I know everything) could you lay out what the GOLO diet is?


----------



## Cookie_ (Sep 15, 2020)

amlove21 said:


> First of all you thicc and I like that.
> 
> Forthe class (certainly not me because I know everything) could you lay out what the GOLO diet is?



It's a reduced-calorie diet focused on removing unprocessed foods/sugars, while allowing you to eat most whole foods/proteins. Its supposed to help with insulin management as well.

Only thing that separates it from similar diets in a proprietary "activation" supplement that is a cornerstone of the diet.


----------



## Bypass (Sep 15, 2020)

amlove21 said:


> First of all you thicc and I like that.
> 
> Forthe class (certainly not me because I know everything) could you lay out what the GOLO diet is?


I gotta be honest. My Mom and Dad both live with me and Mom is on top of the diet situation. So I really don't know what it is all about. I just eat what she cooks. I have a few issues that stem from a TBI I got over in Iraq that causes severe migraines and other issues and my parents help me manage.

I will look it up and try to get a run down on it though or simply ask Mom.


----------



## Bypass (Sep 15, 2020)

Cookie_ said:


> It's a reduced-calorie diet focused on removing unprocessed foods/sugars, while allowing you to eat most whole foods/proteins. Its supposed to help with insulin management as well.
> 
> Only thing that separates it from similar diets in a proprietary "activation" supplement that is a cornerstone of the diet.


Or we could just wait for @cookie to show up and explain.


----------



## Board and Seize (Sep 15, 2020)

amlove21 said:


> First of all you thicc and I like that.
> 
> Forthe class (certainly not me because I know everything) could you lay out what the GOLO diet is?


----------



## Bypass (Sep 15, 2020)

Board and Seize said:


>


OMG that's funny. LOL


----------



## Cookie_ (Sep 15, 2020)

Bypass said:


> Or we could just wait for @cookie to show up and explain.


I have a very basic understanding of it, so it is possible I missed some details your mom might have to add.


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Sep 15, 2020)

Cookie_ said:


> I have a very basic understanding of it, so it is possible I missed some details your mom might have to add.



Absent context, this could be a fire mom joke.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Sep 15, 2020)

I just read pages and pages about it and I'm still confused.

It sounds like another calorie deficit diet, so it can't be too bad. Any time your input is less then your output you will loose weight.  Ex. If you ate 1600 cal a day in snickers you will lose weight [and probably teeth].....


Bottom line, @Bypass  good luck buddy!!!


----------



## Hungry_Dog (Sep 15, 2020)

Good luck! Was this something your doc decided, or you picked yourself?


----------



## CupCake (Sep 16, 2020)

I do really good with "pretty much paleo".
Meat, eggs, fruits, veggies, nuts, i add whey protein post workout and casein before bed with almond milk. It helped give me perspective on whole foods nutritional value vs processed foods. I can eat 4-5 granny smith apples or 2 pop tarts.

Are you going to use a calorie counter app?


----------



## Bypass (Sep 16, 2020)

Hungry_Dog said:


> Good luck! Was this something your doc decided, or you picked yourself?


Doc pretty much said lose weight or she would put me in a head lock until I passed out.


----------



## Bypass (Sep 16, 2020)

CupCake said:


> I do really good with "pretty much paleo".
> Meat, eggs, fruits, veggies, nuts, i add whey protein post workout and casein before bed with almond milk. It helped give me perspective on whole foods nutritional value vs processed foods. I can eat 4-5 granny smith apples or 2 pop tarts.
> 
> Are you going to use a calorie counter app?


I'm not sure I haven't got the diet materials yet.


----------



## Florida173 (Sep 16, 2020)

not a fan of calorie restriction. I pushed 2500+ calories and still managed to lose 40lbs in 3 months


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 16, 2020)

Keto!


----------



## Bypass (Sep 16, 2020)

Polar Bear said:


> Keto!


I did it but I really felt pretty bad while on it.


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 16, 2020)

Bypass said:


> I did it but I really felt pretty bad while on it.


How many carbs did you take in a day? Some people experience what is called Keto Flu. Can take 3 weeks to get over.


----------



## Bypass (Sep 16, 2020)

Polar Bear said:


> How many carbs did you take in a day? Some people experience what is called Keto Flu. Can take 3 weeks to get over.


Not sure about the carbs. I think it was 23? Unless that was the atkins diet. I've been on so many diets that didn't work I can't keep up.


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 16, 2020)

I am on keto because of my diabetes. I stay below 30 g a day. Not hard after you get pass the carb craving. Lost 30 lbs in a month


----------



## Cookie_ (Sep 16, 2020)

Bypass said:


> Not sure about the carbs. I think it was 23? Unless that was the atkins diet. I've been on so many diets that didn't work I can't keep up.



Atkins was an early type of consumer keto diet.

I think the most important thing for people is to get healthy is to develop the mindset that you aren't on a diet, but that you are fundamentally changing you eating habit so that good choices become second nature.
It's the difference between working out so you can run a 5K versus working out every day to maintain your physical health.

The big rule is cutting sugar, refined foods, and junk snacking.

Myself, @Polar Bear, @CupCake, and whoever's else on the board might have specific differences in our intake, but I bet we all (generally) follow that rule.


----------



## Hungry_Dog (Sep 16, 2020)

CupCake said:


> I do really good with "pretty much paleo".
> *Meat, eggs, fruits, veggies, nuts*, i add whey protein post workout and casein before bed with almond milk. It helped give me perspective on* whole foods nutritional value vs processed foods*. I can eat 4-5 granny smith apples or 2 pop tarts.
> 
> Are you going to use a calorie counter app?



Something that I've stuck with as well as have seen a lot of success with, the less touched the better. Though that's old knowledge. Luckily I'm in a state that permits unpasteurized cow milk; I think I'm getting around 55% calories from that now. Pretty amazing stuff. The rest is meats and fruits/veggies. Not a slouch on carbs, but in my mind they are definitely more of a "treat".


----------



## Florida173 (Sep 16, 2020)

I cut out all fruits and vegetables.. carb free minus the eggs. Completely stopped my headaches, inflammation, and eczema.


----------



## Hungry_Dog (Sep 17, 2020)

Florida173 said:


> I cut out all fruits and vegetables.. carb free minus the eggs. Completely stopped my headaches, inflammation, and eczema.



What's your lunch look like typically? (Before ingestion  )


----------



## Florida173 (Sep 17, 2020)

Hungry_Dog said:


> What's your lunch look like typically? (Before ingestion  )



I'm doing only one meal a day


----------



## AWP (Sep 17, 2020)

As I posted elsewhere, I'm on a keto diet. I dropped 30 pounds in about 3 months. I try to stay under 30 net grams of carbs per day. If you eat just eggs with butter or avacado for breakfast you now have 30-ish net carbs for your next two meals. Dietary fiber is a big problem with a keto diet, so I use fiber supplements since beans are out. I don't count calories or workout though the latter is about to go away because it needs to happen regardless.

A typical day looks like:

Breakfast- 3 eggs w/ ham and cheese. Maybe bacon or an avacado if I have one.
Lunch - Chicken breast/ thigh and a salad. Lettuce, spinach, tomatoes, sometimes broccoli, cucumbers, sometimes cheese, olives, and whatever dressing. Alternatively I'll skip the chicken and make "sandwich rolls" of roast beef, cheese, turkey, mustard, and mayo plus a small salad.
Dinner - More variation here. Philly cheese steaks w/o bread, eggs, a can of tuna w/ mayo and olive oil, keto-friendly chicken cordon bleu, ground beef w/ taco seasoning, etc. I usually make a "salad" out of tomatoes, cucumber, black olives, green olives, feta cheese, and a salad dressing like a balsamic vinegrette, Greek salad dressing, etc. Another favorite is tomatoes, onion, bacon, mayo, and vinegar.

My keto flu lasted about 2 weeks and was nothing more than a sporty headache at the base of my skkull. My wife had it pretty bad w/ headaches and malaise. Carb cravings come and go, but no lie I've had a couple of meals where I wanted to pull my hair out. Standing the DFAC w/ chicken tenders AND tater tots at breakfast? I had to become a man of focus, commitment, and sheer fucking will.

In addition to the weight loss, my BP has significantly dropped. I'm off one med and down to half a dose of the other. I can drink coffee again, but not rum and coke or mojitos. Fortunately, whiskey is an option on keto. 

Is it for everyone? Probably not. Is it easier than I thought? Yes. Has it worked better than I expected? Yes. Even if I plateau out now, I'm down 30 lbs. plus the BP, so I've set myself up for success. A keto diet is also forcing me to eat better even if I have to kind of plan for the right foods so my vitamin and mineral intake isn't disrupted.

However you go, good luck.


----------



## Florida173 (Sep 17, 2020)

AWP said:


> As I posted elsewhere, I'm on a keto diet. I dropped 30 pounds in about 3 months. I try to stay under 30 net grams of carbs per day. If you eat just eggs with butter or avacado for breakfast you now have 30-ish net carbs for your next two meals. *Dietary fiber is a big problem with a keto diet*, so I use fiber supplements since beans are out. I don't count calories or workout though the latter is about to go away because it needs to happen regardless.



I found the best way to deal with this on carnivore is to not have any at all. The benefit of a highly soluble diet is that it doesn't produce any waste to need to worry about "dietary fiber."


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 17, 2020)

I'm back on keto and I found the best way, for me, to avoid the flu was to put a good amount of lo salt into a beer flagon then fill that with water and plow away on that for the first week or so while also making sure my protein intake was high.


----------



## Florida173 (Sep 17, 2020)

I bought some ketone esters. A bit on the expensive side, but easy enough to microdose during the transition. When I had to re-introduce carbs into my diet leading up to my kilimanjaro hike, this technique really helped get me back on track


----------



## AWP (Sep 17, 2020)

Florida173 said:


> I found the best way to deal with this on carnivore is to not have any at all. The benefit of a highly soluble diet is that it doesn't produce any waste to need to worry about "dietary fiber."



I have a history of diverticulitis, so I have to eat a lot of fiber.


----------



## Florida173 (Sep 17, 2020)

AWP said:


> I have a history of diverticulitis, so I have to eat a lot of fiber.



I can only offer anecdotal evidence to suggest maybe our understanding of how things work is flawed. I know my GI issues went away when I removed the cause.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013092508807651330


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Sep 17, 2020)

Florida173 said:


> not a fan of calorie restriction. I pushed 2500+ calories and still managed to lose 40lbs in 3 months



Copy that, I messed up and meant to say "calorie deficit" and not "calorie restriction".


----------



## Locksteady (Sep 17, 2020)

SpitfireV said:


> I'm back on keto and I found the best way, for me, to avoid the flu was to put a good amount of lo salt into a beer flagon then fill that with water and plow away on that for the first week or so while also making sure my protein intake was high.


This is key.

A large cause for the 'flu' is similar to what causes hangovers - a combination of sudden water and electrolyte loss.

In the States, sodium chloride is the most easily found electrolyte combination and the least likely to be in chronic deficit prior to water loss-related factors.  Salt intake averages range from 2-3 times the recommended daily intake, while potassium and magnesium average at 50%.

Certainly add salt to food and water (and definitely soups and broths) when eating a heavily reduced carb diet or fasting outright - not too much for the latter, though.  Past a certain amount and the water won't even get absorbed and will function more like a poor man's Golytely to flush right through your pipes, leaving you even more dehydrated and electrolyte-deficient than you started.

It is very helpful to add a daily multivitamin that includes a good amount of magnesium and calcium, which isn't hard to find.  I'd recommend the same for potassium, but there aren't very many high-concentration tablet forms that seem available - but there is a very simple and predictably under advertised solution I ferreted out few years back.

Remember the yellow raincoat girl on the dark-blue Morton's Salt containers?  Look for her cousins: Morton's Lite Salt (sky-blue bottom half, dark-blue top half - or just all sky-blue) and Morton's Salt Substitute* (all dark-blue).

Morton's Lite Salt is a very accessible source of potassium and does the job swimmingly while directly reducing your salt intake (with no difference in taste).  It cuts your sodium intake from 575mg to 300mg per 1/4 teaspoon and supplements it with a potassium increase from 0mg to 360mg in the same measure.  In short, one teaspoon of the regular version gives you 100% RDI for sodium and nothing else, while one teaspoon of the Lite version gives you ~52% RDI (based on 2300mg RDI) for sodium and ~30% RDI (based on 4700mg RDI) for potassium.  

With two teaspoons spread through the day, you've got your sodium covered and 60% of your potassium covered, and if you're drinking as much water as you should be, you could probably afford to work in one more teaspoon throughout the day for good measure.  It's still certainly safer than what people conventionally do with even more teaspoons containing twice the amount of sodium in each.

* Morton's Salt Substitute is a more dramatic option, with 0mg of sodium and 690mg of potassium per 1/4 teaspoon - or almost 60% in one teaspoon. This is great if you are watching your salt intake and want a useful low-calorie source for potassium.  However, I'd personally limit my usage of this to a single-serving _supplement _to the Lite Salt, as sodium deficiency and potassium overdose is an easily overlooked risk if you go into consumption autopilot and compulsively start using this in place of salt - low-carb dieting or not.


----------



## digrar (Sep 18, 2020)

Locksteady said:


> Remember the yellow raincoat girl on the dark-blue Morton's Salt containers?  Look for her cousins: Morton's Lite Salt (sky-blue bottom half, dark-blue top half - or just all sky-blue) and Morton's Salt Substitute* (all dark-blue).



I saw a meme for this the other day, but can't find it now. Being a Kiwi, he most probably will have ever heard of Morton's Salt before. We've heard of Ford, Nike and McDonalds, pretty much every other US brand is totally unknown to the rest of the world. You guys are the bubble boys of the human race.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 18, 2020)

We're also 50 years behind developmentally if you listen to @digrar 

Turns out the brand I use is Mrs Rogers. I only use it at the start of keto runs and I make sure to get some mushrooms for potassium in after I finish using the lo salt.


----------



## digrar (Sep 18, 2020)

When are you guys getting coloured internet?


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 18, 2020)

About the time the new Lone Ranger episodes arrive on the steamship.


----------



## Florida173 (Sep 18, 2020)

Seems like a lot of effort for the salt and potassium thing. For the first year doing zero carb, my doctor had me doing blood work pretty often to make sure everything was good. I am still pretty lazy with this way of eating and supplement nothing.

With only eating eggs, bacon, and ribeye; my comprehensive metabolic panel is always all normal. The electrolytes are all within normal range. My lipid panel would probably worry people at first look because people still don't understand what HDL and LDL are, but my triglycerides are double digits.

I'd just say that before you start supplementing, you should see if you are actually deficient in whatever you are trying to take.


----------



## Locksteady (Sep 18, 2020)

In general I agree, but in this case I'd hesitate to call taking a multivitamin and switching table salts 'supplementing', or a 'lot of effort' when it amounts to taking the same amount of a different kind of salt..


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 19, 2020)

Frying up mushrooms in butter isn't even effort it's a pleasure.


----------



## Bypass (Sep 23, 2020)

WARNING: Increases your blood pressure to the point of hospitalization. Rhodiola  in the diet pill will jack up your blood pressure.


----------



## Bypass (Sep 23, 2020)

Lena
September 6, 2017 12:09 PM


My blood pressure elevated so high using the golo release capsules I had to be admitted to the hospital through the ER. My Endocrinologist informed me that the Rhodiola can significantly raise blood pressure in some patients.

45

 Reply


Taylor
August 13, 2017 10:10 PM


Do NOT take this Release product unless you want to be rushed to the emergency room for ventricular tachycardia – which is what this product does to your heart! Hard to breathe, headache, palpitations and just a sense of feeling bad. DO NOT TAKE THIS PRODUCT!!


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 23, 2020)

Bypass said:


> Doc pretty much said lose weight or she would put me in a head lock until I passed out.


Is she hot?


----------



## Bypass (Sep 23, 2020)

DA SWO said:


> Is she hot?


She is a California liberal sadly we'd never make it. She about lost her shit when the subject of firearms came up BUT she is a good doctor I guess.


----------



## Hungry_Dog (Sep 23, 2020)

Rhodiola seems to have stimulant like effects @Bypass; are you a coffee drinker etc?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 23, 2020)

I don't have anything to say on that particular diet. But I can tell you what I did after I had my heart attack about a year and a half ago...

I fast every third day, nothing but fluids, mainly beer and an unhealthy amount of beer. I cut out all processed foods, breads, fried foods. I eat pretty much fresh meat and veggies. I drink all the beer I want and normally have a soda here and there.

I have lost about 45lbs total, dropped 8 pant sizes, I'm ocholesterol and heart meds. Diagnosed with type two diabetes,  but I control systems (blurry vision,  blood sugar, etc) by what I eat and drink. I do normal pushups, situps, pull ups, try and walk instead of driving as much as possible. Cant run anymore,  but if my joints could handle the punishment,  I would. That's pretty much it, and I have my abs back... just saying, everybody's body type is different. So obviously do what your doctor tells you...


----------



## Bypass (Sep 23, 2020)

Hungry_Dog said:


> Rhodiola seems to have stimulant like effects @Bypass; are you a coffee drinker etc?


Coffee, smoke reds, and tea all day.


----------

